# Peyto Exploration (PEY-T)



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Click on image to enlarge

Comparing some nat gas companies to the commodity.


Click on image to enlarge


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

All NG players are getting killed.

Peyto is a good company but they were overpriced last year.

I would buy on a dip to $18 and sell at $25.

There is lots of pessimism out there but I still think there is more to come and not enough capitulation out there yet that will come with more sustained low prices, high levels of NG storage and still poor opportunities for exporting liquids.

Patience is a virtue but too much patience makes you miss the buy opportunity.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Any holders should strongly consider dumping this one. Insiders have been dumping their shares like crazy lately according to Canadian Insider. No purchases in awhile.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

A bit of a trend reversal here now for Petyo. Insiders bought about 50, 000 shares last week around 17.22. There were about 5 different buyers in total and a fair amount of money being thrown in.

It is interesting because just last week lots of share rights were being dumped at 17.50.

I wonder if something materially has changed that has led to new confidence amongst the insiders.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*President's monthly report - June*

http://www.peyto.com/ia/PMR/20120601PMR.pdf










Peyto stock quote

Peyto insider transactions


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I've still been waiting on more negativity before buying some more nat gas companies. I have bought some MQL which used to be about 70% nat gas but has shifted now to 60% Oil & NGL. I have thought at various points about ECA, BIR and PEY but haven't really pulled the trigger yet. I guess I still just think oil is a safer bet and the valuations on Cdn oil are very good for PBN which also pays a big yield so it's been hard to justify buying much else.

Another possible contrarian play right now is coal. It is in the dumps but demand is still rising because of India and China. I think ANR and BTU are probably good buys right now at their depressed valuations.


----------

